

How to install LAMP on EC2 Ubuntu with phpmyadmin in 4 mins - edukatr
http://www.edukatr.com/how-to-install-lamp-on-ec2-ubuntu-with-phpmyadmin-in-4-mins/

======
edukatr
Look at this step by step installation process of LAMP on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic
Koala 64 bit server. It also includes installation of Ubuntu Uncomplicated
Firewall for the server and the installation of phpMyAdmin.

